# Anyone here drive a Mazda MX-5



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

If so, would you mind explaining the point of the MX-5 to me?

I've driven my dad's car from time to time, and I still don't see the point. And it's not me being picky or having impossible standards to meet; I've driven lots of other cars, cheaper and more expensive, that are less irritating. By no means is it a bad car; it has a soul and is mildly exciting to drive. But how can one live with it everyday? My dad drives it 95% of the time mostly to/from work and around town, and honestly I think he's nuts to live with it.


The engine. It's loud all the time, 24/7 from the time you start it until you turn it off. It doesn't matter what revs I do. Normally I keep it 1700-3000rpm and it's buzzy and I always want to upshift in order to make it go away, but its still there. It's lively at the upper end and has meaningful torque, but who drives at 6500rpm all day?

The noise, in general. Engine's loud. Road noise is loud. All the time, at virtually any speed . There's so much rattling and squeaking from the interior pieces that I don't know of any car that makes as much noise while in operation. Not even the Ford Mustang was this rattly. I'm pretty sure that my dad's losing his hearing because of this car.

The stereo. Now, of course the sound system is the least important aspect of any roadster. So why'd they bother with such a lousy one that sounds rubbish and I'm sure adds weight to this lightweight roadster? The CD skips on poor road surfaces too. :dunno:

The combination of a touchy throttle and a clutch pedal that engages near the bottom makes a smooth shift a constant guess and requires so much concentration. It doesn't help that the 6-speed gearbox is geared so short, that I'm almost constantly shifting. I don't claim to be a perfect driver, but I've driven Minis, BMWs, and Hondas and none of them were quite as difficult.

We all assumed that being assembled by the diligent Japanese, the MX-5 would be rattle-free and these little foibles wouldn't be an issue. I mean, what were they thinking when they engineered the engine and gearbox ratios? I know it's not supposed to be expensive and lavish, rather a simple "fun car" but how fun can a roadster be when so many irritating things constantly bother the driver while driving? uch:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Experienced the NA model for 9 years. Loved it. Light, loud, slow, great handling. The NB wasn't as much fun but 9 years later it's still a blast. If not for the wife and baby I'd have the NC. Just flat out dig the way Miatas feel. 

To some cars are quiet, sturdy, temperature controlled bastions away from the hubub... like riding in Vader's Tie Fighter. To others we want the creaks, the groans, the rattles, the sloppy brakes, the elements. We want something that makes the drive feel alive.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

We had an NC for 2 years. The point? The point is fun. The point is an inexpensive true sports car. 170 HP in a relatively light car. -- Unmodified the handling is little odd at the limit. Too much body roll makes the car do funny things. I've read that basic suspension mods take care of that. 


Your points are all valid except the shifting. Yes you shift a lot. I didn't have much trouble driving it though. I liked the shifter. I could change gears with a finger. 
No creaks, groans or rattles from my NC. -- I had a US Spec NC. Euro spec cars get taller gearing.


It is a car you wear, not a car you sit in. 

The ride is stiff. Stiffer than a MINI with the sport package. Driving long distances in an MX-5 will beat you up. Longest we ever drove it was ATL to Spartenburg.


----------



## energetik9 (Sep 9, 2008)

I don't know. I guess they get good reviews. I personally will forever think of these as chick cars. I drove one of the early ones and I was unimpressed and was VERY uncomfortable. I know they have improved since then.

I'd still place many other cars ahead of this one for my purchase.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)




----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DZcWf_x8VuI&feature=related


----------



## WannaM (Aug 4, 2006)

*MX-5 Point*

Point is, cheap fun. A lot of people get the point, that's why it's the best selling sportster in the world. But doesn't mean every one will get the point.


----------



## Sailrpete (Dec 1, 2009)

*MX-5 FUN and RELIABLE car*

I still own a 1991 Miata, manual, AC, PS, cruise, limited-slip dif., a few stiffeners, and good all-weather tires. I just purchased a 2005 325Ci convertible, 5 speed, leather, H-K, plus a few other goodies. The cars are each built for a different purpose.

I'm just learning the BMW but so far: manual shifter is rubbery with a long throw compared the the Miata. Extra heft (~800 lbs) is felt in the corners in spite of the bigger tires, agressive rear suspension setup, etc. Fuel milage is much lower and requires premium. Consider that the Miata with a 10.7 gal tank will travel farther than the BMW on 16+ gal on the highway?

My 1991 Miata has 176,000 miles, has few rattles, has wind noise most of the time, handles great - defines ZOOM-ZOOM, rarely breaks down, doesnt scrub the inside tread of rear tires, and does everything I have asked of it in the past 15+ years. I've taken it to the track, climbed hills, and ran the Tail-of-the-Dragon many times. I've out-handled motorcycles on the Dragon to the surprise of myself and other drivers. The Miata is a great drivers car.

Drive a Miata below 3000 RPM and you have a nice economical pleasant ride while still cornering better than almost anyone on the road. Drive it above 4000 RPM and you have great performance, handling, and the ability to not slow down unless needed.

The stereo is designed to run loud with the top down, using headrest speakers. The stero is tinny in top-up driving, but not what it was optimized to do. The early 1.6 liter Miatas are very light, purpose built for handling and performance. No extra weight including sound deadening. I am aware of my Miata engine at speed but I don't think it is loud. Your Miata may have a different exhaust system that my stock exhaust, which is still the origional factory setup after all those miles and 19 years on the road in the south. The only things I have replaced are the radiator and 1 water pump, 1 clutch package, 2 timing belts, 1 top, numerous brake pads, 4 sets of tires (I think), and a synthetic oil-filter change every 7-8 thousand miles. I do not need to add oil between changes. Like a Timex, it keeps on ticking.

I have driven my Miata over 1000 miles a day, several days in a row on extended business and pleasure trips with great fun and never a breakdown. I choose the Miata over a Mercedes or Volvo I also owned because it makes driving FUN.

I sincerely hope I will write as favorable a review of my 2005 325Cic in ten years time. The BMW has big tire-prints to fill!!:thumbup:


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I suppose it's worth mentioning that my dad has a 2008 Grand Touring with most of the options (read: weight). Years ago he had the original (1993) which I felt was a bit truer to its original purpose, a bit lighter, and better looking than the current model. The handling is fine up until 8/10ths driving, at which point I feel it gets a bit hairy and I still prefer the forgiving handling of a BMW. The steering is a bit too quick for my highway tastes and the lack of a rear foglight brings some visibility concerns when the weather is poor, but my dad lives in a city setting and it's his midlife crisis car, so whatever. The trunk will not hold golf bags, which would be annoying. And while I'm not very tall, I still find the top of the windscreen obscures my field of vision since I sit more upright than my father. Fuel consumption isn't amazing, only slightly better under suburban circumstances than our 325i, although he drives more aggressively than I do.

The Mazda dealer repaired the squeaks since there was a SIB, but noted that such adjustments and rattles are usually not covered under the warranty. Guess BMW has spoiled me. Hope nothing else crops up.

I think I'm too old to understand the car. For $26k I'd rather get a VW Golf TDI.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> The handling is fine up until 8/10ths driving, at which point I feel it gets a bit hairy and I still prefer the forgiving handling of a BMW. .


Yes. The car uses suspension components borrowed from the RX-8. Mazda put the ride hight up to improve ride comfort. As shipped from the factory, the car is not great as you approach the limit. There is no dynamic stability control either. Drive an MX-5 like an idiot and you will get into trouble.

I've read many times that lowering the car and adjusting the damping greatly improves the MX-5's handling. There are some complaints about the Torsen Limited Slip differential too.

My stock low trim MX-5 didn't feel nearly as stable as a Z4, especially over 85MPH. The smaller lighter MX-5 is much more nimble than a Z4 though. Stock vs. Stock I'd guess the old Z4 would end up being faster on an Auto-X course but not as much fun. It would certainly be easier to drive the e85.

Long trips I'd take the e85 over an NC hands down. Short trips on nice day, the MX-5 is more fun. -- I could have afforded a 2 year lease on either car and we picked the NC.


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

I once test drove a Mazdaspeed Miata. I was struck by the large amount of cowl shake. It just felt cheap to me. OTOH, I'd love to have access to one on warm summer nights.


----------



## Sailrpete (Dec 1, 2009)

To AzNMpower32: a VW Golf TDI is a good car but very different driver. I have decided I learned emergency handling for RWD and have never been confident reacting to road challenges in a FWD car. I have spun out much more often in FWD than RWD, admittedly probably my age and what I grew up with. The 1991 Miata NA is lighter and lower than the NB or NC models, and I think better. Of interest, the NA and NB models had the same performance at the track, designed that way by Mazda. No experience with NC but I'd guess they're similar. As for cowl shake, etc., yes the Miate in stock form needs stiffners which are readily available, as are the add-ons for all performance cars including BMW. 

I have never been in the Miata where the balanced tight suspension got so out of control that I couldn't hold the car in line. The inherant stability doesnt need electronic stability control. Listen to the tires and only break or steer as needed to keep your path. This does require constant attention to the drive and road conditions, as performance driving in any car. The Miata requires a smooth, easy, light touch for best performance. I think this is one reason "chick car" applies well. My daughter used my Miata for two years as a WashDC Senate staffer, had lots of fun, and still takes out the Miata when she comes home, if just to put the top down. As a sophmore in college at NU, she was "carded" when buying gas 'cause they thought she was out for a joy ride. Anyway, good thoughts from all!


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

God, the electric hardtop is turning to be a mild nuisance. The dealer supposedly fixed the rattles, and now my dad says others have surfaced. I guess it's one of those cars that just won't stop rattling from loose bits; you fix one, and 3 more pop up. :banghead:

Thank god for my non-rattling X3. Ok, there is one rattle that occurs: The V1 clip sometimes rattles against the sunvisor but that's not the car's fault. If my dad wants his X3 back so badly, he'd better ditch the Mazda car first.


----------



## 1love (Nov 10, 2007)

The new miatas are the best looking ones and a little more comfortable. I get tempted every time i drive by the dealership.


----------



## JoeM3 (Jun 26, 2009)

AzNMpower32 said:


> If so, would you mind explaining the point of the MX-5 to me?
> 
> 
> The engine. It's loud all the time, 24/7 from the time you start it until you turn it off. It doesn't matter what revs I do. Normally I keep it 1700-3000rpm and it's buzzy and I always want to upshift in order to make it go away, but its still there. It's lively at the upper end and has meaningful torque, but who drives at 6500rpm all day?
> ...


You've just described a vintage Ferrari 275 GTS. Sports cars aren't supposed to be comfortable everyday drivers. :dunno:


----------



## EdCT (Mar 14, 2002)

I've driven the NC and really enjoyed it - really fast shifts were a breeze to execute and the steering and handling (if not outright roadholding) were intoxicating.

Dislikes for me was the lightness at high interstate speeds, as I approached 90 mph, the car had a spooky disconnected feel - I'm sure that could be corrected. Also, at that speed with the top up, there was a lot of fabric flapping around.

Cool car, it's the car the Brits would've built in 60's had they been the Japanese of the late 80's


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I guess I'm just not "cool" enough to drive the MX-5. I won't live with a car that rattles or squeaks, no matter what brand. It would drive me crazy. I also wouldn't live a car that is that noisy, but I do a lot of highway driving so a constant droning would be irritating.


----------



## fuz (Feb 6, 2002)

The Miata, like many 'fun' cars are not to be meant for daily use in long commutes (unless you're really devoted, or more likely--nuts). It's a toy that you drive like you hate. Thing is damned awsome in auto-x where the small size, low center of gravity, and revy engine give a lot of feedback. You can shift the thing by sound alone without looking at the rev gauge. I can't stand driving it more than a few hours though. I'd probably go insane if I tried to use it as my only car.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

AzNMpower32 said:


> I won't live with a car that rattles or squeaks, no matter what brand.


Ours didn't rattle at all but then it didn't have the power hard top either.


----------

